
Trump signs executive order stripping non-citizens of privacy rights - potench
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/26/trump-signs-executive-order-stripping-non-citizens-of-privacy-ri/
======
sjmulder
It's increasingly clear that the US is not a safe place to store your personal
or business data.

One might argue that just-some-person like me isn't an interesting target, but
like most people I hold information that's private to my employers, my clients
and my family. It must also be considered that such snooping does not need to
be limited to law enforcement as there's also corporate espionage and such.

Now my country isn't much better. We have stringent data retention laws and a
very snoop happy government, but then at least those are within my sphere of
democratic influence.

I'm going to think about migrating my accounts and data to a safer place and
would suggest others to do the same.

